# Yamaha 90 2 stoke vs new yamaha f70 4 stroke



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

90 2 smoker... IMHO - Speed, I'd guess low 40's.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

90 2 stroke but i'm gonna say mid 40's with everything dialed in


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I would go with the 70 Yamaha 4 stroke. The speed of the 90 Yamaha would be fun but, I think you like the 7-9 mpg you should get with the new Yamaha 70 4 stroke. I have ran one of the engines at the place I work and I was impressed with the speed also. I have a 70 Yamaha 2 stroke on my skiff with 500 hours on it and it runs strong but, it eats the fuel.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

90 would be perfect. BUT if you dont run far or FAST then the 70 four stroke would be NICE... I have a 70 2 stroke on my 16 and wish it was a 4 stroke. I do A LOT of slow trolling of mulllet around town.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can't really help you but man thats a sweet skiff [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I would go with the 70 Yamaha 4 stroke. The speed of the 90 Yamaha would be fun but, I think you like the 7-9 mpg you should get with the new Yamaha 70 4 stroke. I have ran one of the engines at the place I work and I was impressed with the speed also. I have a 70 Yamaha 2 stroke on my skiff with 500 hours on it and it runs strong but, it eats the fuel.


X2. For the flatsboat, I will want a four stroke because of fuel economy, very quiet, and really smooth sob motor. 90hp 2 stroke is nice but it's a gas hog and only give u a lot shorter range. 70hp 4 stroke will give you 3X more fishing ground than a 90hp 2 stroke.


----------

